# Random Pictures Some wide angle and acrobatic plane pictures



## cszakolczai (Aug 23, 2008)

Well I just got my Sigma 10-20 Wide Angle, I'm in love.  I tried doing an HDR but it didn't really work out, this is just some contrast and color adjustments, I came to understand that HDR's aren't gonna work for me right yet haha.







Sigma 10-20 at 10






at 10 once again


Hungarian Stunt Pilot, he's also in the Red Bull air races...

I love this blown out sky... anyone else like it or is it just me thinking the picture is better then it is?






This last move he did was seriously about 25 feet off the ground...





Another acrobatic plane...





Chris


----------



## Wozza (Aug 24, 2008)

Second plane shot is my favourite. Very dramatic, don't often see planes doing that. Very sharp and exposure is spot on.


----------



## cszakolczai (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks, the pilot was incredible.


----------

